# What's all the jazz about toyhou.se, and are there other similar websites? o:



## skarmoury (Mar 22, 2016)

Yes, a very innocent question by a person who has no idea how to compose her characters ; v;
So I heard about toyhou.se and how everyone's using that site so I tried registering and it's asking for an invite code? I... have no idea what the heck an invite code is and how to get one ;-;

Anyway, I was also wondering if there were any alternative sites to store characters in case I won't ever be able to access toyhou.se (due to the invite code thing aaa), like, any site that will let me expound my characters and stash fanarts of them c:

(sorry if this isn't the right place to ask though)


----------



## kelpy (Mar 22, 2016)

skarmoury said:


> Yes, a very innocent question by a person who has no idea how to compose her characters ; v;
> So I heard about toyhou.se and how everyone's using that site so I tried registering and it's asking for an invite code? I... have no idea what the heck an invite code is and how to get one ;-;
> 
> Anyway, I was also wondering if there were any alternative sites to store characters in case I won't ever be able to access toyhou.se (due to the invite code thing aaa), like, any site that will let me expound my characters and stash fanarts of them c:
> ...



I've heard of a site called charahub, it's like a really cool oc site. Haven't explored it much but it looks really nice.

idk how toyhou.se works but I couldn't get past the "invite code" either :[
no idea how you sign up for one.


----------



## himeki (Mar 22, 2016)

Pasta said:


> I've heard of a site called charahub, it's like a really cool oc site. Haven't explored it much but it looks really nice.
> 
> idk how toyhou.se works but I couldn't get past the "invite code" either :[
> no idea how you sign up for one.



Charahub is currently down for unknown reasons, hence why I moved to toyhou.se
It's a lot better than other sites, and there isnt many alternatives. You can get a code just by searching "toyhou.se code" on latest journals on DA and you should be able to find a giveaway c: thats how me and my friends got our codes!


----------



## Luxanna (Mar 22, 2016)

This probably isnt exactly what you had in mind'
but I use Weebly.com and just make my own little domain/page for my Oc's 
It is like build your own website kind of thing so If you want you can insert text and add a gallery underneath 
I dont bother with text info really just because these characters are based on me and my bf so theres just to much personality/info for me to compact into a few words xD







I even have buttons made for mines :3


----------



## riummi (Mar 22, 2016)

You can made a deviantart account and store all your characters in your st.as

I think I have another code somewhere but I'm not sure if it's one I already used OTL


----------



## Venn (Mar 22, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> Charahub is currently down for unknown reasons, hence why I moved to toyhou.se
> It's a lot better than other sites, and there isnt many alternatives. You can get a code just by searching "toyhou.se code" on latest journals on DA and you should be able to find a giveaway c: thats how me and my friends got our codes!



I can get on Charahub just fine?
I signed up for it for the other day in hopes of developing some of my OC's better. Than I ran into toyhou.se and looked around that and liked it better. 

I tried looking for codes to, but I didn't find anything.


----------



## boujee (Mar 22, 2016)

It's like a "secret club". I seem some artist on da who do free giveaways on there but you need a code to sign up.


----------



## piichinu (Mar 22, 2016)

Just go on tumblr people give free codes. I IM'ed some random person for one and got a code within minutes


----------



## Venn (Mar 22, 2016)

I found someone who people asked recently and got codes, but that was hours ago. I still left a comment on my old DA account -_-


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 22, 2016)

Personally I just use Imgur since I like how I can make an album for each character and put a headshot as the thumbnail. It all looks really nice and I can keep my refs in order.

http://pokemanzzz.imgur.com/

I've tried charahub, but when I get on a site like that I just want to add every bit of info and every single character I have and I feel like artists don't care about that, they just want a ref image. So I stick to minimal info on a ref sheet and lots of reference images.


----------



## riummi (Mar 22, 2016)

Try Twitter that's where I got mines - pretty fast too


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 22, 2016)

Ohhh wow, thanks so much for the suggestion guys! I might just stalk some bloggers that are giving away toyhou.se invite codes ; v;


----------



## Venn (Mar 22, 2016)

I got 3 codes from asking around! 
Since I used one to create my account, I have 2 more!
If you need them just PM me, first come first serve!

- - - Post Merge - - -

1 Code Given, I'm reserving the second one for Skarmoury if she didn't get one yet. If not it will be available.

- - - Post Merge - - -

All Codes taken.


----------

